# Good news if you love yarn and stores and shopping!



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

I noticed that a new knitting store is opening up on Main Street in Mt. Kisco, New York. The sign on the widow said, knitting store opening soon. No name, but it had lots of boxes inside. This is exciting, we have no knitting stores, except one but it's far away and unreasonable fancy. I don't want to knit a $500.00 scarf! OMG my excitement turned into a rant.


----------



## joaniesinn (Mar 1, 2011)

I live in Ossining so will have to drive over to see this new store when I return from my summer home in the beautiful Adirondacks. Thanks for the news...


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

Where is Mt Kisco?


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Sldelisa said:


> Where is Mt Kisco?


Just Google Mt. Kisco.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Just Google Mt. Kisco.


Just Google Mt. Kisco, NY.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

joaniesinn said:


> I live in Ossining so will have to drive over to see this new store when I return from my summer home in the beautiful Adirondacks. Thanks for the news...


I used to work in Ossining. The shop is hidden in the back. You won't see it from the street. It's in the parking lot behind the Greek Restaurant.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Fundogknit said:


> I noticed that a new knitting store is opening up on Main Street in Mt. Kisco, New York. The sign on the widow said, knitting store opening soon. No name, but it had lots of boxes inside. This is exciting, we have no knitting stores, except one but it's far away and unreasonable fancy. I don't want to knit a $500.00 scarf! OMG my excitement turned into a rant.


 :sm24:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

good for you


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting....I used to live in Yorktown Heights, not too far. Greek restaurant was the best, Lefteris, if it is still the same. They had restaurant in Tarrytown, also....the best.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

estaboca said:


> Interesting....I used to live in Yorktown Heights, not too far. Greek restaurant was the best, Lefteris, if it is still the same. They had restaurant in Tarrytown, also....the best.


Yes Lefteris. There's one in Tarrytown and Yonkers, but I think the Mt.Kisco one has the better food.


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

We went to Mt Kisco but preferred the Tarrytown better.


----------



## joaniesinn (Mar 1, 2011)

about an hour north of NYC in Westchester County...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hopefully it will be reasonably priced and with lots of great yarn.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

joaniesinn said:


> about an hour north of NYC in Westchester County...


Almost Upstate. Anything above Westchester County is considered Upstate NY.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fundogknit said:


> I noticed that a new knitting store is opening up on Main Street in Mt. Kisco, New York. The sign on the widow said, knitting store opening soon. No name, but it had lots of boxes inside. This is exciting, we have no knitting stores, except one but it's far away and unreasonable fancy. I don't want to knit a $500.00 scarf! OMG my excitement turned into a rant.


Isn't that in Westchester
In the area of Sleepy Hollow or is it further up north


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

mombr4 said:


> Isn't that in Westchester
> In the area of Sleepy Hollow or is it further up north


Hi, Mt. Kisco is east of Sleepy Hollow. It's right off the Sawmill Pkwy.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fundogknit said:


> Hi, Mt. Kisco is east of Sleepy Hollow. It's right off the Sawmill Pkwy.


Thanks
To far for me, but thought it was near there. 
My mom had lived in Sleepy Hollow

Nice that you will be getting a new LYS.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Won't they be surprised when all these people come in, even without their advertising--KP helps to spread the word. I hope they are successful!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm in Sullivan county used to live in Mt Kisco might have to take a ride one day. Maybe a fall color watching ride. I love Greek food to might need to have a fix. Most of my family on Dads side is from Greece.


----------



## butterfly1155 (Jun 15, 2016)

My Kisco ! A neighbor ! I'm in south Salem. Closest store to me is Nancy O the n Ridgefield CT. We have a knitting group at our library every Friday . A new store and s great news. Where in Mt Kisco?
Angela


----------



## joaniesinn (Mar 1, 2011)

Ossining is 5 miles from Sleepy Hollow (old North Tarrytown) and Mt. Kisco is 20 miles NE of Ossining.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

O M G a whole new store. Last Saturday I nearly danced a jig in Wal Mart Campbell River when I discovered BERNAT POP yarnspirations. PU a ball, have it on the needles so far so good. Finally a new yarn I can touch & not have a hole in my bank account.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

mama879 said:


> I'm in Sullivan county used to live in Mt Kisco might have to take a ride one day. Maybe a fall color watching ride. I love Greek food to might need to have a fix. Most of my family on Dads side is from Greece.


You must go to the Rhinebeck fiber festival?


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

butterfly1155 said:


> My Kisco ! A neighbor ! I'm in south Salem. Closest store to me is Nancy O the n Ridgefield CT. We have a knitting group at our library every Friday . A new store and s great news. Where in Mt Kisco?
> Angela


Hi neighbor. The store is in the back. The best way to describe it is, go to the parking lot behind Lefterus, you will see it. You can not see it from the street.


----------



## butterfly1155 (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh yea. Rhinebeck is coming up quickly.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

I think it's where Don and Betty Draper lived before their divorce.


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

lizzie91001 said:


> I think it's where Don and Betty Draper lived before their divorce.


They lived in Ossining.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> Won't they be surprised when all these people come in, even without their advertising--KP helps to spread the word. I hope they are successful!


I hope everyone who goes in tells the owners where they heard about their shop.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

How nice. We have two in Stanwood, WA and both are lovely though I have to admit partiality to the one downtown. But I do support both of them.


----------

